# Bild in Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## Xanderl (11. April 2005)

Hi!

Habe vor einiger Zeit mal folgendes Logo erstellt. Das ist das Logo meiner Band. 
Wir wollten uns aber jetzt ein größeres Plakat drucken lassen und da wäre es sehr gut, wenn wir unser Logo als Vektor-File hätten! 
Ist das denn möglich und mit viel Aufwand verbunden? Ich bin noch nicht sehr fit mit Illustrator, dass ich das alles selbst kann! 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Tipps geben, oder ihr sagt mir gleich, ob ich es lieber ganz lassen soll

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

Hier das Logo:

http://www.hahatoni.de/td_logo.jpg


----------



## Ellie (11. April 2005)

Moin Xanderl,

natürlich kann man das machen, wenn ich mir aber euer Logo anschaue, dann wird das Zeit kosten. Aber ihr habt doch eine Original-Datei von eurem Logo, osoweit ich sehe mit PShop und Ebenenstilen versehen, dann sollte das für ein Plakat kein Problem sein die Datei in entsprechend hoher Auflösung herzustellen.

Für mein Firmenlogo habe ich immer eine PSD-Datei, wo ich nach belieben die Auflösung ändern kann, ohne daß da was aufreißt. Solange Du mit Text und Pfaden arbeitest und das Resultat nicht auf eine Ebene reduziert hast geht das.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Xanderl (11. April 2005)

Hi!

Also, ich habe schon eine originale psd Datei, in der alle Ebenen vorhanden sind. Habe aber nichts mit Pfaden erstellt. Mein Problem ist vor allem die Schrift mit diesen Rundungen und so. Das ist wohl sehr schwierig, oder? Bin noch nicht so der Checker!


----------



## olobenhofer (16. April 2005)

Also ich versteh nicht weshalb benötigt Ihr eine vektorisierte Version des Logos.
Dies würde in diesem Fall das Logo verändern, keine Farbverlaufe mehr und zu zeitauswendig.
Weiters können im Digitaldruck für Plakate JPG und weitere Format ohne Probleme verarbeitet werden. Euer Drucker sollte sich dies noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, oder gibt es einen anderen Grund dafür...o.lobenhofer@gmx.net


----------



## Milur (18. April 2005)

naja. ganz soo schlimm ist es ja dann doch nicht.
verläufe kann man in vektordateien genauso anlegen.
allerings sind die verläufe auf der schrift schon seeehr aufwendig, wenn man sie in vektoren nachbauen will. 
ganz zu schweigen von diesem balken, der quer drüber läuft.
ich behaupte mal, dass euer logo kaum 1zu1 nachgebaut werden kann.

meine empfehlung wäre auch, das ganze im photoshop zu realisieren.
wenn die schrift noch als schriftebene existiert, dann stellt das ja kein problem dar.
der hintergrund ist sowieso kein thema und der balken is halt so ne sache.
evtl neu machen und die tatsache in kauf nehmen dass der knittereffekt etwas anders wird, oder halt so weit es geht hochrastern (10-20% sind meist ohne optische! verluste drin).
dazu kommt noch, dass man die auflösung für einen plakatdruck durchaus etwas herabsetzen kann.dies hängt vom gewähltem druckraster und papier ab. schliesslich steht man nicht 20cm vor nem plakat um es zu lesen.

alles kombiniert sollte das ergebnis für ein plakat reichen, ohne das ding in vektoren mehr schlecht als recht nachzupopeln.

mfg
milur


----------



## Xanderl (18. April 2005)

Hi!

Hab jetzt mal versucht mit Illustrator was zu machen Keine Chance, des nimmt kein Ende und sieht nicht so wie das original aus! Aber ich hab tatsächlich noch das original psd File mit allen Ebenen. Die kann ich doch auch noch beliebig skalieren! Das werde ich mal versuchen! Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------

